# Antenna help



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't know if I'm in the right area but I recently bought a new tv (bigger) so I have an outstanding Samsung 40 inch which I have put in the kitchen but I don't need to tack on another cable box charge so I was wondering if anyone has had experience with amplified antennas any advice is greatly appreciated and if I'm in the wrong section I'm sorry .....


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Several years back I did quite a bit of research on this subject. For an indoor model, this particular model always got good reviews. I ended up sticking an outdoor model up in my garage attic.


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks will check it out much appreciated !


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It all depends on how far you are from the transmitters. HDTV off the air is more difficult to receive than the old analog. If you are close, an indoor antenna may work very well. In the early days of ATSC, I read about folks having good luck with the Zenith Silver Sensor. I think that one has been discontinued.

Putting an antenna in the attic will reduce pickup quite a bit due attenuation of the wood and roofing. But, sometimes we have no choice. I have an outdoor 8 bay bowtie that works well, but I also have a UHF yagi in the attic that I use for severe weather. I figure if lightning hits it I have other problems!

Don't fall for the hype that you need a "digital" antenna. Antennas are antennas. An old pair of 1950s rabbit ears with a UHF bowtie will work as well as most "digital" marketed antennas.

Also, the $20 or so amplifiers are a waste of money. The Channel Plus and Blonder Tongue amps perform well.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been using this model for several years on residential installs...It is without fail the best of the best because its very easy to mount and wont cost an arm and a leg.... The last one I mounted about 8 miles from downtown Dallas and I hardly had to aim it and got a 91% signal strength on a TIVO unit.... and it wont be an eye sore to your neighbors like some other brands that look like space stations....

For what its worth...INDOOR units are unreliable... save yourself the time and effort...this is the only antennae you will need

http://www.amazon.com/Winegard-Square-Shooter-Antena-SS-1000/dp/B000I1AKFG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1355411273&sr=8-2&keywords=square+shooter+wineguard


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

And don't forget that if you have an AVR in a main system, you can run a zone 2 cable to the new TV to watch what your getting through that cable box.


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Tonto totally forgot ...... Will look into!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

A new antenna just crossed my path that looked pretty good.

Solid Signal's HD-Blade:










You can get it from Amazon or directly from Solid Signal.


----------

